# Randy Couture Interview



## Andrew Green (Feb 2, 2006)

> Couture lost his first title defense against Vitor Belfort at UFC 46: Super Natural due to a bizarre eye injury just 49 seconds into the bout. He avenged the loss to Belfort at UFC 49: Unfinished Business, becoming a two-time UFC Light-Heavyweight Champion. At UFC 52: Couture and Liddell 2, Randy was knocked out for the first time in his career by Liddell. Saturday night, Liddell and Couture will meet for the third time. Couture recently spoke with MMAWeekly Radio about his loss to Liddell and the rubber match this weekend.


 
 Read more: http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=1511&zoneid=2


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2006)

Good article and I hoping Randy has a good night on Saturday and becomes the light heaveywieght champ a gain, he is a class act.
Terry

P.S. iceman is too by the way


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link, I enjoyed the interview. I like both Randy and CHuck, but I am pulling for Randy.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, me too.

He is a class act, now I've got to find that Nike commercial....

7sm


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for that link I didn't know about the interview
Think I'll order the program tomorrow  I want to wath these 2 go at it one more time


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 4, 2006)

I like Randy too, he is a class act.....but i'm pulling for Chuck to knock him out again.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 6, 2006)

I guess he had an option to retire eh?


----------

